# Trisomy 21 - Baby Kimberley



## FunkyVine

Our baby Kimberley was born with Trisomy 21, Down's Syndrome. She is absolutely gorgeous and all the midwives and healthy professionals just love her. She gets loads of special attention!! We were pretty certain of her diagnosis with a nuchal of 4.9mm. We were scared at first but met other mums and dads of Down's babies.... it convinced us to continue with the pregnancy. There's so much a Down's child can achieve these days with the care, love and understanding of good parents and health professionals. Anyone else been blessed with one of these beautiful babies? :hugs:


----------



## sun

I don't have a child with DS, but I wanted to say Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## FunkyVine

Thankyou! I'm hoping her picture comes up on the left! :thumbup:


----------



## sun

FunkyVine said:


> Thankyou! I'm hoping her picture comes up on the left! :thumbup:

You mean as your avatar pic? I can't see it!


----------



## FunkyVine

sun said:


> FunkyVine said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou! I'm hoping her picture comes up on the left! :thumbup:
> 
> You mean as your avatar pic? I can't see it!Click to expand...

yes - never mind you can see her if you click on my name then public profile :flower:


----------



## helloeveryone

congratulations your baby is lovely,,xxx


----------



## Peanut78

helloeveryone said:


> congratulations your baby is lovely,,xxx

Aww, what a cutie :cloud9: Congrats! :kiss:


----------



## sun

FunkyVine said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FunkyVine said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou! I'm hoping her picture comes up on the left! :thumbup:
> 
> You mean as your avatar pic? I can't see it!Click to expand...
> 
> yes - never mind you can see her if you click on my name then public profile :flower:Click to expand...

OOH she is absolutely adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## TattiesMum

She is absolutely gorgeous - Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Phillippa

Hi there and congratulations to you wonderful daughter Kimberley!

We have a son, Maximilian, with DS. He is now 2 1/2 years old and we are very blessed to have him! He is such an adorable child, always smiling and we are loving him to bits! 

We were informed 2 days after his birth that he probably has DS. A week later, it was confirmed. We needed about 3 weeks to get used to the diagnosis but since then, we are just happy to have him.


----------



## Karlie06

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter xx


----------



## midori1999

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! :cloud9:

My youngest son, Connor, who is 8, has Downs Syndrome. He's wonderful. very kind and he has a great sense of humour. He loves his older brothers and baby sister and they all completely adore him.


----------



## lisa35

Congratulations she's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## JASMAK

She's a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## FunkyVine

JASMAK said:


> She's a cutie! Congratulations!

Thankyou! - Are you still feeling sad?? :shrug:


----------

